# Infinity War



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Sombody here has to have a crazy theory. Right?


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 22, 2018)

I just wonder who will die.

I'm guessing Hawkeye, War Machine, Falcon, Vision or Loki.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 23, 2018)

I think It’s gonna be Hawkeye


----------



## redfox_81 (Apr 24, 2018)

Cap and Iron Man.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 29, 2018)

Who else have watched it?

I thought it was awesome! There were some characters I had expected to see more of, but overall it worked really well with such a huge ensemble. And Thanos is a such great character.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

No spoilers!!! I’m watching it next weekend


----------



## Dreva (Apr 30, 2018)

There is one particular scene that reminds me somehow about an old classic manga I read.



Spoiler: Spoiler Alert :



If you noticed, the scenes at Vormir where Thanos was required to sacrifice his daughter had many similarities to the scene from "The Eclipse" from Berserk Manga. Both Thanos and Griffith had to sacrifice their loved ones to achieve their goal under the eclipse and the lake. 

Thanos sacrificed Gamora to get his stone while Griffith sacrificed all his companions, his best friend Guts, his lover Casca, and all those he cared for to become a God.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 5, 2018)

Going to see it in a few min, can’t wait


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 5, 2018)

I just had an idea, they are probably going to kill off all the old characters and replace them with new ones to keep it fresh


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler



Thanos pulls through with his retirement plan.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 6, 2018)

Lel


----------



## Mewmento (May 6, 2018)

<spoiler> I have a high suspicion that Stark's new wife was taken at the end. </spoiler>


----------

